# First time shooting 70 yards, any advice?



## Colberjs (Jul 14, 2013)

Keep doing what you're doing. That looks good. Lol


----------



## Mdunntn (Jul 27, 2013)

Well I saw some 60 yard groups the other day that looked like my 20 yard so, looked like I have pretty far to go lol.

Sent from my SCH-R530U using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Supermag1 (Jun 11, 2009)

Just practicing more at that range will help with everything. Pay special attention to your anchor point and your grip pressure and try to keep them as consistent as possible.


----------



## Mdunntn (Jul 27, 2013)

I'm hoping to get out some more tomorrow. I have shot at 60 before but never 70. Something about shooting that far gets my blood going. My biggest problem I think is torqueing the handle. I don't shoot with a closed hand but still find myself trying to go towards the left.

Sent from my SCH-R530U using Tapatalk 2


----------



## da white shoe (Mar 10, 2009)

Mdunntn said:


> I'm hoping to get out some more tomorrow. I have shot at 60 before but never 70. Something about shooting that far gets my blood going. My biggest problem I think is torqueing the handle. I don't shoot with a closed hand but still find myself trying to go towards the left.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-R530U using Tapatalk 2



Being absolutely consistent is every thing at long range!
Make sure your hand is completely relaxed on the bow... every time.
If you are forcing your hand open... it will introduce just as much torque as squeezing your fingers around the grip does.


----------



## mike 66 (Jan 21, 2010)

its good to see the white shoe back, good advice above ^^^^


----------



## da white shoe (Mar 10, 2009)

mike 66 said:


> its good to see the white shoe back, good advice above ^^^^


Thanks, Mike! 
Been extremely busy getting ready for my Alaska moose hunt... in 3 weeks! Whahoo!!!


----------

